# Best of the Worst: Which Cheap Suits to Buy?



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

For those of us with tight budgets, which vendor offers the best quality? Banana Outlet suits? Brooks outlet suits? Brooks suiting essentials during their sales? Jos A. Bank? I've checked out Filene's Basement and found that I can't afford their deals. A $1200 suit marked down to $800 doesn't help. Any opinions on the Brooks outlet line?


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

You need to provide a definition of "cheap."


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Really cheap = Goodwill
Sort of cheap = Jos. A. Bank or Dillard's sales
Cheap with value = NM Last Call or Nordstrom Rack

AD


----------



## oroy38 (Nov 11, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> For those of us with tight budgets, which vendor offers the best quality? Banana Outlet suits? Brooks outlet suits? Brooks suiting essentials during their sales? Jos A. Bank? I've checked out Filene's Basement and found that I can't afford their deals. A $1200 suit marked down to $800 doesn't help. Any opinions on the Brooks outlet line?


If you know your measurements, and you know the measurements of a jacket that fits you very well, you can usually get some very good deals on the Sale forums here on AAAC or on StyleForum.net. Sometimes you can get some very nice high quality suits for the $400-$500 mark. Also be sure to check EBay and Thrift stores.

Of what you've mentioned, you're probably the best off with Brooks Brothers. I think instead of settling for a cheap and poorly made suit, you should make do with what you already have and save your pennies until you can afford a decent suit. It does you no good to waste money on an ill-fitting poorly constructed suit.


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

alphadelta said:


> Really cheap = Goodwill
> Sort of cheap = Jos. A. Bank sales
> Cheap with value = NM Last Call or Nordstrom Rack
> 
> AD


I go with NM Last Call or even a Ralph Lauren outlet - but, you have to be diligent in your search OR develop a relationship with a salesperson (who knows your size, what you are looking for and will contact you when he sees something that fits the bill). I bought a grey pinstriped $1200 Hickey Freeman suit at NM Last Call for $110. It was marked down to $440 less 75%. At Ralph Lauren outlets I bought a navy $1800 RL Blue Label suit for $200. It was marked down to $795 less 75%.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I would steer clear of the BB Outlet line. They are not worth $300. If you know your size there are some deals to be had online at JAB. They have a clearance section on the site that will sometimes offer their Signature line suits for under $200. I picked up a Signature suit a few months back for $85.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Although I no longer buy them, I regard JAB suits as being entirely serviceable for business dress. I've even seen colleagues wearing JAB suits be complimented on them (not by people I'd consider arbiters of taste, but still...). 

They won't last forever, they won't magically make you look thinner or taller, but they will work reasonably well for a period of time. And they go on sale for huge discounts on a frequent basis.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

46L said:


> I would steer clear of the BB Outlet line. They are not worth $300. If you know your size there are some deals to be had online at JAB. They have a clearance section on the site that will sometimes offer their Signature line suits for under $200. I picked up a Signature suit a few months back for $85.


Is BB Outlet line that much different? Granted I am completely uninformed since I do not have BB suits but one would expect just a slight difference between outlet and retail line.. is this about quality of workmanship or material or both?

just curious..


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

PKJR said:


> Is BB Outlet line that much different? Granted I am completely uninformed since I do not have BB suits but one would expect just a slight difference between outlet and retail line.. is this about quality of workmanship or material or both?
> 
> just curious..


I made the mistake of purchase a BB outlet suit a few years back. It is a mistake that I wouldn't repeat. The fabric isn't nice, and there is a significant drop from the standard BB suit to the outlet suits.

I think you will get a very decent and serviceable suit from JAB. I don't much care for their suits, but as a starter suit, certainly a good way to go.

I would really recommend waiting until BB's sale. Their semi-annual sale will start the day after Christmas, and if you go early in the morning, they typically offer an additional discount. If you can get an 1818 suit for $500 or under, you will be very pleased. If that is still out of your range, than I would probably consider a suiting essentials suit.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Although I no longer buy them, I regard JAB suits as being entirely serviceable for business dress. I've even seen colleagues wearing JAB suits be complimented on them (not by people I'd consider arbiters of taste, but still...).
> 
> They won't last forever, they won't magically make you look thinner or taller, but they will work reasonably well for a period of time. And they go on sale for huge discounts on a frequent basis.


Agreed. I think this is one of the better options considering that there is none of the "uncertainty" associated with other forms of retail discount. JAB is virtually guaranteed to have an outrageous sale on at any given time and they have a huge stock to draw from. And while many here (including myself) tend to be a little snobby about our suits, JAB stuff is frankly nicer than 75% of the stuff you see in the workplace.

You can consistently get suits from JAB's Executive and Traveller lines for about $300; just don't be so cheap that you don't have it properly tailored b/c then you will simply be wasting what money you spend.


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

oroy38 said:


> If you know your measurements, and you know the measurements of a jacket that fits you very well, you can usually get some very good deals on the Sale forums here on AAAC or on StyleForum.net. Sometimes you can get some very nice high quality suits for the $400-$500 mark. Also be sure to check EBay and Thrift stores.
> 
> Of what you've mentioned, you're probably the best off with Brooks Brothers. I think instead of settling for a cheap and poorly made suit, you should make do with what you already have and save your pennies until you can afford a decent suit. It does you no good to waste money on an ill-fitting poorly constructed suit.


This is sound advice in my opinion. eBay and thrift shops can offer some superb deals, but patience is usually required.

Knowing a good alterations tailor is however key to success, if you want to get a nice, well fitting suit for not that lot of money. I can't really offer any opinion on JAB, as they aren't sold here.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Go with JAB suits. Most of their goods are not of the highest quality, but for the money, they're a good deal if budget is a concern. It helps to take care of the clothes too. Quite frankly, there are worse things than having your wardrobe come from JAB. You'll still be better attired than most.

Stay away from Perry Ellis clothes...crap.


----------



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Go with JAB suits. Most of their goods are not of the highest quality, but for the money, they're a good deal if budget is a concern. It helps to take care of the clothes too. Quite frankly, there are worse things than having your wardrobe come from JAB. You'll still be better attired than most.
> 
> Stay away from Perry Ellis clothes...crap.


I couldn't have said this any better myself. Personally, I think JAB suits look, fit, and feel great on me, but that's just my opinion. However, if you go the JAB way...DO NOT purchase a suit at full price. They will always have a promotion going on (buy 1 get one free, buy 1 get 2 free). Right now they have their Executive line on sale for $179-$249, which is good. Some people in the forum stay away from JAB (but only when they compare them to the high end suits). For a price tag around the $150-$300 mark, I doubt you will find better. And yes...stay away from Perry Ellis clothes. I bought a pair of Perry Ellis pants just to play golf in - the threading was loose after one round (luckily I got them on sale for around $20-$25 though...haha).


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

PKJR said:


> Is BB Outlet line that much different? Granted I am completely uninformed since I do not have BB suits but one would expect just a slight difference between outlet and retail line.. is this about quality of workmanship or material or both?
> 
> just curious..


I bought a BB Outlet suit in an emergency during a business trip last November, and the suit didn't last a year (worn sparingly). They are made with 3% lycra, but the suit always held wrinkles.

I have a few JAB suits that were less money and have held up much better. JAB gets no love on this forum, but a lot has to due with aggressive marketing and ridiculous "retail" prices.

There is a big jump quality from JAB to the BB 1818 line. You will be well served if you have time to wait for a BB sale and can afford the upgrade to the 1818.


----------



## surefooted (Sep 13, 2009)

Why are Perry Ellis' clothing considered bad? Is it the brand as a whole or certain lines?


----------



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

I have only experienced the pants in Perry Ellis. However, my brother bought a Perry Ellis suit and said it was GARBAGE. He got it on sale for $150, but said it's not even worth that. The suit seemed almost "rough" to the touch, and wrinkled to an absurd extent. To each their own, but I know I will not purchase anything from that line again. I'm better off going to Walmart to pick up some pants for golf next time, rather than the PE line again.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

By cheap I guess I mean around $200. Certainly below $500.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> By cheap I guess I mean around $200. Certainly below $500.


For that money, find a Syms and get their Hickey Freeman Ltd (half canvass). You may even find a Hickey Freeman Madison/Vanguard (full canvassed) for that price.

In the alternative, watch the B&S subforum at Styleforum for a while. You are bound to find some killer deals for the price.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Try a local tailor in the DC area. Ask to see finished garments abandoned by other clients (they always have plenty of this stuff)...whether it was bespoke or RTW. See if they fit you, and then haggle. To them, something is better than nothing...naturally bring cash.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

The suits of the ebay seller The Wizard of Aahs have received reasonable reviews here and on SF as good value for the money. I think they are in the $300-$400 range for AAAC members.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

I second the Wizard of Aahs on eBay. I have purchased 2 suits from Jeff, and both are great for the money. You can email him directly for assistance with sizing and choices.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

tocqueville said:


> For those of us with tight budgets, which vendor offers the best quality? Banana Outlet suits? Brooks outlet suits? Brooks suiting essentials during their sales? Jos A. Bank? I've checked out Filene's Basement and found that I can't afford their deals. A $1200 suit marked down to $800 doesn't help. Any opinions on the Brooks outlet line?


Go with BB's Brooksease or Suiting Essentials during a sale. If you can go in the morning of Dec. 26th, you should be able to get them for under $400. I don't have a lot of experience with Suiting Essentials, but the Brooksease suits are a fine workhorse suit. Decent, hardy fabric and half-canvas construction.


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> The suits of the ebay seller The Wizard of Aahs have received reasonable reviews here and on SF as good value for the money. I think they are in the $300-$400 range for AAAC members.


Wizard of Aahs has decent stuff, but if this is a first suit, as I suspect it might be, I'd recommend a fitting at a brick and mortar store with a sales associate and a return policy before venturing into the world of buying suits on ebay.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Good discussion. I'm intrigued by the Wizard of Aahs and just spent more time than I care to admit reading forum postings on Jeff's site. Looks good. Do Valentino and baroni exist outside the World of Jeff? At any rate, I own a navy brooksease, which I like very much. I had a Brooks Sb3 or whatever they called that, which had issues with the lapel and, more importantly, the pants became discolored perhaps due to too much dry cleaning. Don't know. I also have some Banana suits that I picked up very cheap at an outlet. Those need to be replaced, though. They're not exactly durable. But here's the thing about those semi-disposable Banana suits: I think they're sharper looking than JAB suits even if they're less well made.


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

JAB sig gold can't be beat at the $300 and below price range. However, sig gold is the ONLY suit worth considering at JAB. The Baroni suits are good as well but are a litttle more expensive and are not supported by a brick and mortar store. BB outlets are not worth the money and does not compare favorably to JAB sig gold.


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

I just picked up a Hart Schaffner and Marx at Lord and Taylor for under $130 plus about $50 for alterations. Great deal since the suit was originally priced at $795! If there is a Lord and Taylor near you I would try them first. If not, Filenes is currently offering 20% off coupons to people who sign up for their website which would bring the Hickey Freeman down to $400 and the Hart Schaffner and Marx to about $260. That said, JAB is a good value and you could use the extra money for shirts and ties!


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

phillyesq said:


> I would really recommend waiting until BB's sale. Their semi-annual sale will start the day after Christmas, and if you go early in the morning, they typically offer an additional discount. If you can get an 1818 suit for $500 or under, you will be very pleased. If that is still out of your range, than I would probably consider a suiting essentials suit.


would they have the same sale going on online?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> By cheap I guess I mean around $200. Certainly below $500.


Okay, completely different tack. I'd look at JC Penneys amongst the department store brands. Should be much cheaper than JAB (even on sale), and for around $200 you can spend the necessary money getting it tailored properly. I would also caution against BB outlet - you're still paying the premium for the BB name and not getting all too much in return. Penney's Stafford line (or whatever they call their premium line nowadays) has always been a good value, and is targeted for working stiffs who don't spend their time on this forum. But they're entirely acceptable, until you have more cash and desire to spend more. For about $150 more I do most of my daily work suit shopping at Sierra Trading Post, where I can pick up a suit (with coupons, etc...) for the mid 200's, with another $75-90 for tailoring. I think it's a pretty good deal, but as you can see it's easy to inch up the cost.


----------



## MrNova (Nov 17, 2009)

clothingconnoisseur said:


> I just picked up a Hart Schaffner and Marx at Lord and Taylor for under $130 plus about $50 for alterations. Great deal since the suit was originally priced at $795! If there is a Lord and Taylor near you I would try them first. If not, Filenes is currently offering 20% off coupons to people who sign up for their website which would bring the Hickey Freeman down to $400 and the Hart Schaffner and Marx to about $260. That said, JAB is a good value and you could use the extra money for shirts and ties!


Thanks for the tip! If they still have their 20% off men's suit sale going on (they did on Monday in DC) I'm going to pick me up another Hickey. That would be my second in 3 days...I may be developing a new addiction.


----------



## Limniscate (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been really pleased with my Marco Valentinos from The Wizard of Ahhhs. I've had them about a year now and have worn them several times.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

J.Press 25% off sale - Pressclusive and some Presstige suits at $695. With the sale you'll get them for around $525.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Lewin suits are now going for GBP199 as well. Should fit your criteria.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

clothingconnoisseur said:


> I just picked up a Hart Schaffner and Marx at Lord and Taylor for under $130 plus about $50 for alterations. Great deal since the suit was originally priced at $795! If there is a Lord and Taylor near you I would try them first.


I had recently grown stale of L&T.

Is the Black/Brown line made by HS&M now or does your store sell branded HS&M??

L&T at White Flint and Chevy Chase are nearby and I actually stopped shopping there.



MrNova said:


> Thanks for the tip! If they still have their 20% off men's suit sale going on (they did on Monday in DC) I'm going to pick me up another Hickey. That would be my second in 3 days...I may be developing a new addiction.


I didn't recall seeing HF their either!!


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

M&S great value in the UK. Patic the Sartorial range.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

clothingconnoisseur said:


> I just picked up a Hart Schaffner and Marx at Lord and Taylor for under $130 plus about $50 for alterations. Great deal since the suit was originally priced at $795! If there is a Lord and Taylor near you I would try them first. If not, Filenes is currently offering 20% off coupons to people who sign up for their website which would bring the Hickey Freeman down to $400 and the Hart Schaffner and Marx to about $260. That said, JAB is a good value and you could use the extra money for shirts and ties!





WouldaShoulda said:


> I had recently grown stale of L&T.
> 
> Is the Black/Brown line made by HS&M now or does your store sell branded HS&M??
> 
> ...


The problem with this tactic, and with sites like Sierra Trading Post, is that it is completely hit and miss. There is very little consistency. The reason I rec'd JAB was b/c you can ALWAYS get a half way decent suit cheap. You also always know exactly what that half way decent suit is going to be like in terms of general quality, cut, and fit. That could never be said for strategic bargain hunting from other sources. Yes, you may find great deals from time to time, but you can never count on it.


----------



## ptrck2184 (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe some of the 1818 line runs 2 for $1,000 and sales like friends and family 30% still apply. At least it applied when I purchased shirts in November 3 for $179 the discount applied to every article of clothing.

If that is in fact the case that would be two BB suits for 700, which works out to 350 per suit...an amazing value and not too far out of your price range.


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

You can sometimes get the BB made to order suits (choose your fabric, style, and they measure you) for ~$450 a suit, with a 30% off coupon (during sales). 

They are really nice and you can choose the fabric and style, which is nice.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> By cheap I guess I mean around $200. Certainly below $500.


You need to find your local outlets, get on their email list and hit them twice a week. I just bought a Hugo Boss from Saks for $250. Try to find a good lable on sale vs. a lower cost suit. They are out there if you look. I like BR, but stay away from their outlet stuff....


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience shopping for suits at Overstock.com? I was just looking and they have what I think are good deals for suits. I'm seeing Mantoni, Michael Kors, BCBG, Giorgio Fiorelli, Antonio Treviso, J. Abboud, Haspel, Calvin Klein, etc. for under $200. Is that stuff any good? Some if it's for under $100. And yes, I'll agree with the general sentiment that it's better to try to find a higher-end suit marked down than shop for the lowest end.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Search the web for coupons. I found one for 50% off at (don't throw things) Men's Warehouse and 20% off at Filene's Basement. I saw a RL suit at Marshals for something like $130.

Thrift stores in wealthy areas can be promising. Rich people buy more costly stuff and thus will throw away more costly stuff. Thrift store in poor areas are a waste of time. If your in a city with a big gay population, there even may be thrift stores for AIDS research, Howard Brown in Chicago is one such. I got a new Coach belt there for $5.

Check out the for sale section of this board and others.

Also if you know your size post on Craigs list-what have you got to lose? Check out your local weekly paper, like VV in NYC or the Reader in Chicago.

Don't forget Black Friday is coming and there are sure to be a few great buys as well as a lot of junk. Don't be afraid to be picky.

Hope this helps :icon_smile:


----------



## Aycee (Sep 10, 2009)

I second Syms. I picked up a Joseph Abboud suit there last sunday.
Tag on it said $795, it was marked down to $299, but they were having a Syms bash last weekend so it was marked down even more to $224.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that what one needs to learn is either 1) how to tell a good suit by examining it or 2) which brand names are good. I think this every time I go to Filenes or look on-line, where I'm confronted by labels--mostly Italian-sounding--that mean nothing to me. That's perhaps why lots of folks like myself chicken out and resort to established brands like JAB and BB. I have to say, most of the Italian names sound silly to me, and I tend to assume they're made up. Then again, until very recently I thought Oxxford was a b.s. made-up label because of the dumb spelling.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

I've a BB Fitzgerald suit, a 346 houndstooth jacket, and a 346 blue blazer.

The Fitzgerald (bought in a 50-off sale in Edinburgh) is wonderful. The houndstooth is good, the exterior has worn considering it is my travel jacket, but the lining is wearing badly at the arm-pit. The blazer looked awful after about six months. I wouldn't bother splashing on 346/outlet suits.


----------



## archon (Jul 28, 2008)

I have two tiers of suits - standard work and special event.

Since I have what I would call an "active office job" in that I am in and out of cabs and trains, walking through the city, eating lunch on the go, etc. I generally buy cheaper suits, in the $300-$500 range, for work. I reserve the nicer suits, usually BB 1818 or higher end, for special events either at work or socially. I've ruined too many suits at work to warrant wearing higher priced suits for day to day business affairs.

I find that with cheaper suits you have to look hard, but you can usually find something that is a good cut and quality in the ballpark of $300.00. Macy's is usually my store of choice for a cheap suit. Wait until they have an extra % off sale and you can get a really good price. 

Now there are a lot of junk suits at Macys, but I can usually find about half a dozen suits of acceptable cut and quality every time I go. First, DO NOT let a salesman help you find a suit. They are, generally, horrible at Macys and will put you in one two sizes too large or push you toward models they are trying to get out the door. Second, DO NOT use their alteration service. It is also horrible. I made the mistake once and it took 3 fitting before I just took the suit and had the dry cleaner (of all people) who got it right the first time.

Lately, I have had luck with the Tommy Hilfiger, trim cut, line of suits. I also picked up a nice DKNY suit that is of acceptable quality. The Hilfiger suit is a good cut and the fabric is of decent quality. The only downside is that the wool can be a little itchy, then again I am very sensitive to poor quality wool.

Once you find a designer you like, don't stick with that label necessarily. I find that one season a certain designer's suits will rock and the next season they are all junk. Quality varies with what the designer wanted to focus on that year. If his winter line has a lot of suits, his store brand labels are going to have better quality suits. If the summer line doesn't have suits, the store brand label suits will be junk.

I try to stay away from JAB, but don't fault people for shopping there. I find I can get a better quality cheap suit by putting in the work on the ground and canvassing major department stores. But, if you don't want to do this hit up JAB. It is just annoying to have to play the rotating sales game they engage in.


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

PKJR said:


> would they have the same sale going on online?


I believe so, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Just save yourself a lot of time and go to your local Mens Wearhouse.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

alphadelta said:


> Really cheap = Goodwill
> Sort of cheap = Jos. A. Bank or Dillard's sales
> Cheap with value = NM Last Call or Nordstrom Rack
> 
> AD


This is group think at its finest


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wrren Sewell Suits*

Find the local dealer for Warren Sewell Suits in your area. They are dollar for dollar about the best money can buy for 400.00. These suits are U S A made in Georgia, natural shoulder two button jacket with pleated or plain front trousers. I have seven of them and believe me I enjoy them. You can argue about canvassing and fusing until dooms day but these suits are a great value. I also own high end Cable Car , Brooks Brothers and Southwick but find real enjoyment in my Warren Sewell Suits.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

archon said:


> *Once you find a designer you like, don't stick with that label necessarily*.


Unless it's Polo Ralph Lauren, in which case you'll never turn back.

It's odd inded that no one here has mentioned the world's best-selling suit. The suit that seldom wears out and is timeless in style and fabrics. But there sure is a lotta blab about JAB and BB.

Forget 'em. Polo Ralph lauren is better than any suit mentioned in this thread so far and I own or have owned every label cited. You can spend forty bucks on eBay for a Polo Ralph Lauren from the mid 80's, have it tailored and you will look just as good as you would if you'd just pranced out of Louis, Boston, the highest of the high-end stores here in New England.

When you make more money you can buy them new, but you'd be silly to; I make more money now and I still buy the 50-dollar kind. That Ralph Lauren, whaadda guy.​


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Never, ever, buy a cheap suit.*

Know your size and measurements and via ebay and thrift / consignment stores you will find some wonderful suits that are inexpensive. Never cheap. Because they always look cheap.


----------



## ptrck2184 (Oct 21, 2009)

ptrck2184 said:


> I believe some of the 1818 line runs 2 for $1,000 and sales like friends and family 30% still apply. At least it applied when I purchased shirts in November 3 for $179 the discount applied to every article of clothing.
> 
> If that is in fact the case that would be two BB suits for 700, which works out to 350 per suit...an amazing value and not too far out of your price range.


To correct my earlier post, the 1818 run 2 for 1,499 which on a 30% sale makes it about $500 per suit, which also may put it out of the OP's preferred price range.

Still a good deal IMO


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Unless it's Polo Ralph Lauren, in which case you'll never turn back. It's odd inded that no one here has mentioned the world's best-selling suit.


World's best selling suit? I have a hard time believing it but I could be wrong.. do you have a source of info that would support that statement?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Brooks Brothers 1818 suits when they go on sale


----------



## Maljunulo (Jun 25, 2016)

oroy38 said:


> I think instead of settling for a cheap and poorly made suit, you should make do with what you already have and save your pennies until you can afford a decent suit. It does you no good to waste money on an ill-fitting poorly constructed suit.


Bingo!


----------

